
Sapienz: Intelligent automated software testing at scale (2018) - davidblue
https://engineering.fb.com/developer-tools/sapienz-intelligent-automated-software-testing-at-scale/
======
ofrzeta
Although this blog post is tagged "open source" I couldn't find the source for
Sapienz. It's also short on details. Apparently Facebook has "acqui-hired" the
three people of a startup called Majicke, where Ke Mao, the author of above
blog post, was the CTO.

In other articles they mention tools such as SapFix or GetaFix
[https://engineering.fb.com/developer-tools/getafix-how-
faceb...](https://engineering.fb.com/developer-tools/getafix-how-facebook-
tools-learn-to-fix-bugs-automatically/) but I couldn't find any code, too -
apart from a GitHub repo by Ke Mao that contains (the readme of) an obsolete
prototype.

------
nerdbaggy
I mainly use the iOS app but I find that it’s rather buggy. I get bugs maybe a
few times a week.

The actual website is such a performance mess. I have a chrome book and that
can watch YouTube videos, twitch, etc just fine. But load the Facebook page
and it grinds to a stop. Even on my actual laptop the fans spin up to max
speed when on the website.

